# Canon IS primes sale price?



## Jesse (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone remember the price for the IS primes (24, 28, 35) earlier this year when they were on sale? Thinking about buying the 35 (mostly for video) soon and wondering if there's a chance of it having a good price for the holidays.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 6, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Anyone remember the price for the IS primes (24, 28, 35) earlier this year when they were on sale? Thinking about buying the 35 (mostly for video) soon and wondering if there's a chance of it having a good price for the holidays.



generally the cheapest they have been is 499 for the 24/35, and 449 for the 28. Although the 28 only has seen some 1-day sales under 400.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 7, 2013)

Picked up the 28 f/2.8 IS for 350 from Adorama a week before Thanksgiving. That was the lowest price I saw for that lens so far.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2013)

You can check Canon price watch, they have a price history and links to the best deals. Signup for a email notification when there is a price drop.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03851/Canon-EF-24mm-f2.8-IS-USM-price.html
As you can see, prices are much lower right now.


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 7, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Anyone remember the price for the IS primes (24, 28, 35) earlier this year when they were on sale? Thinking about buying the 35 (mostly for video) soon and wondering if there's a chance of it having a good price for the holidays.



Or you can just buy the amazing SIGMA 35mm 1.4 prime for about 1/2 of what you'd pay for the inferior Canon prime.

...just a thought...


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 7, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember the price for the IS primes (24, 28, 35) earlier this year when they were on sale? Thinking about buying the 35 (mostly for video) soon and wondering if there's a chance of it having a good price for the holidays.
> ...



Sigma 35 f/1.4 for half of the 24 f/2.8 IS, 28 f/2.8 IS, 35 f/2 IS? Where can I find the S35 for less than $400 new?


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 7, 2013)

Just checked Amazon - $900 USD for the Sigma.




Random Orbits said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse said:
> ...


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 7, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse said:
> ...




I figured you'd have inferred that I was referring to the similar Canon EF 35mm 1.4, which retails at about $1.5K

The point of my comment is that in THAT prime, Sigma is a better deal for a superior lens. 

...I didn't think I was being very cryptic... I'd never compare a 35mm to a 24mm.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 7, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Or you can just buy the amazing SIGMA 35mm 1.4 prime for about 1/2 of what you'd pay for the inferior Canon prime.
> 
> ...just a thought...



Inferior? The Canon 35mm F/2 IS USM has better mid-frame sharpness AND much better corner sharpness than the Sigma 1.4 even with the Sigma stopped down to f/2.8:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=824&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=829&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3

Aperture isn't everything, especially when it comes at the expense of edge-to-edge sharpness.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 7, 2013)

Ruined said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can just buy the amazing SIGMA 35mm 1.4 prime for about 1/2 of what you'd pay for the inferior Canon prime.
> ...



I have a friend that owns both the Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art and Canon 35mm f/2 IS. He bought the Sigma first, but was never really happy with the AF, so he picked up the Canon last summer. He now has the Sigma lens dock and most of the AF issues have now gone away, but he decided to keep the Canon and sell the Sigma. He likes the sharpness and size of the Canon never used apertures wider than 2.0 or 2.2 on the Sigma anyway.

I've borrowed his Canon 35 f/2 a few times and love it. I'll be buying one for myself at some point. These IS primes are really terrific lenses. I'm looking forward to the 85mm version!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 7, 2013)

Ruined said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can just buy the amazing SIGMA 35mm 1.4 prime for about 1/2 of what you'd pay for the inferior Canon prime.
> ...



This is about the S1.4 vs the C1.4. From what I understand, the Siggy is better. Apples 'n' apples. The 35 IS is a pear


----------



## arbitrage (Dec 8, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > beckstoy said:
> ...



Obviously, a few people aren't even reading the thread. The OP is asking about the IS primes. That means the 35 f/2 IS. Not the 35 1.4 with no IS. So it is actually you that are confused. :
The one poster made a comment about the Sigma 1.4 being half the Canon. But the thread wasn't talking about the 1.4 Canon.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 8, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



I'm not confused, just trying to clarify earlier misinterpretation (but obviously it's not helping). Of course this is about the IS primes, as the subject suggests : 

So please discuss the 'pears' from now on and leave the 'apples' be ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 8, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Obviously, a few people aren't even reading the thread.



But that's the grand ol' tradition of any thread consisting of more than 3 posts 



Jesse said:


> Anyone remember the price for the IS primes (24, 28, 35) earlier this year when they were on sale?



No need to remember in the wetware, the net doesn't forget (now coming to a currency near you): http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?phist=734239&age=9999


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 8, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > beckstoy said:
> ...



I figured that is what you meant, but this was a thread about the 24 IS, 28 IS and 35 IS after all...


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 8, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> No need to remember in the wetware, the net doesn't forget (now coming to a currency near you): http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?phist=734239&age=9999



Sometimes, these bots to captured the lowest special offers...


----------



## Jesse (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the chart Spokane. 

beckstory, shut up. i clearly stated i was looking at the 35 IS for video, why would you even bring up the "canon prime", which oh, btw, the 35 IS is also a "canon prime". start your own thread if you want.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Thanks for the chart Spokane.
> 
> beckstory, shut up. i clearly stated i was looking at the 35 IS for video, why would you even bring up the "canon prime", which oh, btw, the 35 IS is also a "canon prime". start your own thread if you want.


CPW has charts for all the lenses, I just grabbed one of the IS models and it happened to be 24mm.

As far as time of the year to buy, its from October thru December, and sometimes early January. Canon's fiscal year ends December 31, and they like to clear out inventory to help boost the sales picture for the year.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, never used that site before, definitely very useful.


----------

